# How's your Kill Face? Ameri-do-te again.



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 17, 2011)

Hehehehehe...

[video=youtube_share;k-5edQQXMfQ]http://youtu.be/k-5edQQXMfQ[/video]


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 17, 2011)

Cheers Bill, I've been looking for the next episode of this .


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 17, 2011)

What makes it so funny, as if we needed to explain it to each other, is that it is grounded in 'real' stereotypes (or is that an oxymoron? ).  

Admittedly, I do catch myself thinking that occasionally it's undermining some of the martial arts cliches that are cliches because they're true but it makes me laugh anyhow .

Oh and don't make me come in here with my kill-face either ... too much unfettered guffawing is bad for a person :lol:.


----------



## JohnEdward (Nov 17, 2011)

Hilarious! two kill faces up!


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 18, 2011)

oh...my...


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 18, 2011)

Hows MY Kill Face?

I practiced it in the Dojang Yesterday.
Paint peeled from the walls, and a Cockroach burst in two.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 18, 2011)

The only missing line in this is, "I find that if I practice my kill face when I orgasm, I can really throw my chi into it..."


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 18, 2011)

Makalakumu said:


> The only missing line in this is, "I find that if I practice my kill face when I orgasm, I can really throw my chi into it..."


oHH we went to the most important move in Ameri-do-te...."the groin grab" :uhyeah:


----------



## andy.m (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Bill, another brillant episode.


----------



## rlobrecht (Nov 19, 2011)

Love it.


----------

